# my lurking has ended!



## eco (Jun 29, 2006)

hi everyone!

I've been lurking here for a long time, and starting buying mac at the end of last summer.  now i'm totally addicted and i can't stop thinking about mac all the time!  i just posted my first FOTD and i posted images in the june mask challenge.  check it out!
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=49870
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=49225


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 29, 2006)

Great! We're thrilled to have ya!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi! welcome on board! have fun here


----------



## sallyh88 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi there, welcome to Spectra!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the other side.......


----------



## Nicoletta (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome to the awesomeness that is Specktra!


----------



## Wattage (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome, welcome!!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 29, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!!  
Nice to put a face with the name =)


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 30, 2006)

hi, welcome to specktra.


----------



## dpaula (Jul 16, 2009)

Too


----------



## Willa (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dpaula* 

 
_





 Too_

 
Girl, it's from 2006...


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 16, 2009)

welcome x


----------



## Willa (Jul 16, 2009)

*It's from 2006... hello ladies?*


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 16, 2009)

Don't blame them Willa, those time stamps are really easy to ignore.....how was this thread found anyways? It's so old!


----------



## Willa (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Don't blame them Willa, those time stamps are really easy to ignore.....*how was this thread found anyways?* It's so old! _

 
And that's what I was wondering


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 17, 2009)

to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2009)




----------

